# Cheick Kongo



## SteSteez (Dec 18, 2006)

Made myself a Cheick Kongo signature


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

That's a good sig SteSteez.:thumbsup:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

he's like a really ripped silver surfer


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I definitely like this, good job [email protected]!!


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

thats a sick sig man


----------

